# make ubuntu 3d and use 3d glasses made at home



## gauravsuneja (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome.

For those using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron default compiz or compiz --version > 0.6.* this guide should not be used.

For those who are using Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon and would like to have 3D Windows, Atlantis2, Snow, Stars, Atlantis, Screensaver, Anaglyph, Wallpaper, Tile, Freewins, Fireflies, Photowheel and Snowglobe working with Gutsy's default compiz-fusion, I am presenting this guide. Installing Mouse position polling, Magnifier and Show mouse is slightly different and are listed in the section Even More Plugins. To see what each plugin does, search YouTube.

This is not recommend to anyone not knowing exactly what they are doing.

This tutorial assumes that:
1) You have a fresh install of Gutsy.
2) You already have Gutsy's default compiz working (0.6.*).
3) You are running as user and not root.

NOTE: Compiz-Fusion is installed by default in Ubuntu Gutsy and will work as long as you have a video card with appropriate drivers installed and properly configured. Installing drivers is beyond the scope of this tutorial, but there are plenty of guides to configure your graphics card on Gutsy; see the Hardware page on the Compiz Fusion Wiki for more information, or the irc channel at the bottom of this guide.

Getting the build dependencies
Install the packages required for compiling plugins:
Code:

sudo apt-get install compiz-bcop compiz-dev build-essential libxcomposite-dev libpng12-dev libsm-dev libxrandr-dev libxdamage-dev libxinerama-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libgconf2-dev librsvg2-dev libdbus-1-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnome-desktop-dev x11proto-scrnsaver-dev libxss-dev libxslt1-dev libtool

Getting the plugin source tarballs
Create a subdirectory for the code in your home directory:
Code:

mkdir -p  ~/compiz/

Use the following commands to download the plugins you want to install:
wget -O /tmp/anaglyph.tar.gz '*oreaus.googlepages.com/anaglyphz.tar.gz'



Extracting the source code

Example: For 3D plugin, you would do this:
Code:

tar -xf '/tmp/anaglyphz.tar.gz' -C ~/compiz/


Once you are in the directory, you can compile the plugin:

Code:

make
make install

After compiling
Restart compiz and ccsm.


Removing a plugin
If for any reason you want to uninstall a plugin, the following command can be used.
Code:

make uninstall


make free 3d glasses at home

*www.metacafe.com/watch/807306/make_3d_picture_glasses_fast_and_easy/


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 22, 2008)

ok but did u ever think how dumb it would be wearing green/blue glasses and sitting in front of my pc.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

^Heh, now whats the word for that .....  ah , i remember , goofy


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 23, 2008)

*cartoonnetwork3d.viewerlink.tv/


----------



## napster007 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^only for USA!! NOT FOR INDIA


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 24, 2008)

any place where i can get 3 glasses for free?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep.

1. Wait for a 3D movie to come.
2. Go watch it, get the glasses.
3. Go out before the end, and you're done.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 24, 2008)

Lots of people stole them during Chota Chetan screenings.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 24, 2008)

any screenshots of how it'd look?


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 24, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> any screenshots of how it'd look?



*rainbowsymphony.com/


*stereo.gsfc.nasa.gov/classroom/glasses.shtml


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe the game Chessmaster coems with one of them . but Im not sur eif thats the kind you need.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 25, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> *rainbowsymphony.com/



I wanted to know how ubuntu would look when am not wearing the 3d glass.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> any place where i can get 3 glasses for free?


there is some 3D kids serials running on Tamil Channels (sun tv etc) IIRC.you may go to madras to get One.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 26, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> any screenshots of how it'd look?




*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6663/screenshotnu8.th.png




bharat_r said:


> I wanted to know how ubuntu would look when am not wearing the 3d glass.





bharat_r said:


> any screenshots of how it'd look?





see this screenie with red cyan 3d glasses

see this post without or with 3d glasses u will come to know.if u want more screenies i post more


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2150/1813501546_46a7ce00ca.jpg



praka123 said:


> there is some 3D kids serials running on Tamil Channels (sun tv etc) IIRC.you may go to madras to get One.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Batman-anaglyph-3-d-glasses.jpg


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 29, 2008)

WoW!! Looks cool.(Not yet seen it with the 3d glasses, but can predict how it'd look with them)
I'm havin Linux Mint 4 with compiz plugins enabled. So I can just follow the installation procedure u've mentioned right..


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 30, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> WoW!! Looks cool.(Not yet seen it with the 3d glasses, but can predict how it'd look with them)
> I'm havin Linux Mint 4 with compiz plugins enabled. So I can just follow the installation procedure u've mentioned right..


yeah dear exacly if u want to know more nad the tutorial wher i haev taken from  u can go to
*dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/11/01/introducing-the-real-3d-compiz/

thanks for showing intrest in my thread .if u get some more information plz lemme know



bharat_r said:


> WoW!! Looks cool.(Not yet seen it with the 3d glasses, but can predict how it'd look with them)
> I'm havin Linux Mint 4 with compiz plugins enabled. So I can just follow the installation procedure u've mentioned right..


u can use t3d software to convert 2d to 3d


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 6, 2008)

nobody has anything to say ?any problems any new things u discovered regarding 3d


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 21, 2008)

it is for hardy users


sudo apt-get install git-core

sudo apt-get install git-core

sudo apt-get build-dep compiz

sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager

sudo apt-get compiz-dev libcompizconfig0-dev compiz-bcop

wget *www.xs4all.nl/~mgj1/downloads/compiz-git-newest.tar.gz
 tar xzf compiz-git-newest.tar.gz


cd compiz-git
./compiz-git install

cd compiz-git
./compiz-git update


here is the anaglyph plugin


*wodor.org/anaglyph/

this  sceenshot is 3d in 2 ways one the window is seen over the desktop and other when u will see it with 3d glasses it will pop off screen


*img55.imageshack.us/img55/3238/screenshotne4.th.png


----------

